# BRIC - The future´s World Power!!



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

In economics, BRIC or BRICs is an acronym that refers to the fast growing developing economies of Brazil, Russia, India, and China. The acronym was first coined and prominently used by the bank holding company Goldman Sachs in 2001.[1][2] Goldman Sachs argued that, since they are developing rapidly, by 2050 the combined economies of the BRICs could eclipse the combined economies of the current richest countries of the world.










Goldman Sachs did not argue that the BRICs would organize themselves into an economic bloc, or a formal trading association, like the European Union has done.[3] However, there are strong indications that the "four BRIC countries have been seeking to form a political club" or "alliance", and thereby converting "their growing economic power into greater geopolitical clout".[4][5] One of the recent indications was from a BRIC Summit meeting in 2008, in the Russian city of Yekaterinburg between the foreign ministers of the BRIC countries. Also in his Latin America trip Russian President Dmitry Medvedev while visiting Brazil, met with Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva and agreed to visa-free travel. Also Medevedev has recently made a trip to New Delhi, India and meet with Indian President, Prathiba Patil and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to discuss a nuclear deal as well as agreeing to cooperate in the spheres of finance and financial security, tourism, culture and fighting drug trafficking










The Economic Cities:

*SÃO PAULO, BRAZIL*



gui_x_ said:


> Fotos pesquisadas aqui no skyscrapercity e no sampaonline.com.br
> 
> 
> *Regiao da Av. Paulista*
> ...


*MOSCOW, RUSSIA*



ambient said:


> http://englishrussia.com/?p=2179
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHANGAI, CHINA*



Foglio1986 said:


> *Shanghai,Part I*
> 
> *Shanghai,Part II*
> 
> ...


*MUMBAI, INDIA*



Hindustani said:


> Suncity..................check out my next set of finds on Mumbai on this thread. Now hopefully, i'll keep my fingures cross, these are never before seen.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Absolutely fascinating thread! Many thanks and well done! :cheers:


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

BRIC= Future!

Loved. =D


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Im looking for better pics from mumbai, but cant find it


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

BRIC´s Capitals:

*BRASILIA, BRAZIL*











from wikipedia:

Brasília (IPA: [bɾaˈziliɐ]) is the capital of Brazil. The city and its District are located in the Central-West region of the country, along a plateau known as Planalto Central. It has a population of about 2,557,000 as of the 2008 IBGE estimate, making it the fourth largest city in Brazil, after passing up Belo Horizonte and Fortaleza. However, as a metropolitan area, it ranks much lower at ninth. It is listed as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO.

The city was planned and developed in 1956 with Lúcio Costa as the principal urban planner and Oscar Niemeyer as the principal architect. In 1960, it formally became Brazil's national capital. When seen from above, the main planned part of the city's shape resembles an airplane or a butterfly.[2][3] The city is commonly referred to as Capital Federal, or simply BSB[4]. People from the city of Brasília are known as brasilienses or candangos.

Country Brazil 
Region Central-West 
State Brazilian Federal District 
Founded April 21, 1960 
Government 
- Governor José Roberto Arruda (Democrats) 
Area 
- Total 5,802 km2 (2,204.2 sq mi) 
Elevation 1,172 m (3,845 ft) 
Population (2007) 
- Total 2,455,903 (3rd) 
- Density 435.98/km2 (1,129.17/sq mi) 
Time zone BRT (UTC-3) 
HDI (2000) 0.936 – high 
QUOTE=atmBrasil;31552256]Brasília was designed and built from skretch to bring progress to Central-west of Brazil and also start a new era in the Brazilian economical and historical context.
Firstly, it was a dream of a President, Jucelino Kubtcheck, and then it became the dream of all brazilians. 
It´s been 48 years and the city still amazes for its monuments, buildings and infrastructure.









*The Esplanade*

This is where most of the Government Buildings are. The National Congress is right in the back and all the other buildings are the Ministries along the esplanade.









*The Palace of Justice*









*The Cathedral*


















*The National Congress*









*The Candangos Monument at the Three Powers Square*









* Ulisses Guimaraes Convention Center*









*JK Memorial*









*Temple of the Good Will I*









*Temple of the Good Will II*









*JK bridge*









*South Wing*









*North Wing*









*South Financial District*









*Cultural Complex of the Republic*[/QUOTE]


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*MOSCOW, RUSSIA*










from wikipedia

Moscow (Russian: Москва́, romanised: Moskva, IPA:see also other names) is the capital and the largest city of the Russian Federation. It is also the largest city in Europe, with the Moscow metropolitan area ranking among the largest urban areas in the world. Moscow is a major political, economic, cultural, religious, financial, educational, and transportation centre of Russia and the world.

It is located on the Moskva River in the Central Federal District, in the European part of Russia. Historically, it was the capital of the former Soviet Union, Russian Empire, Tsardom of Russia and the Grand Duchy of Moscow. It is the site of the Moscow Kremlin, which serves as the residence of the President of Russia. Russian parliament (Gosudarstvennaya Duma and Sovet Federacii) and Government of Russia are meeting also in Moscow.


Area 1,081 km² (417.4 sq mi) 
Population 10,470,318 inhabitants (2nd)
9,685.8/km² (25,086.1/sq mi) 
Government Head: Yury Luzhkov 

Founded 1147 










*NEW DELHI, INDIA*

New Delhi (Hindi: नई दिल्ली, Punjabi: ਨਵੀਂ ਦਿੱਲੀ, Urdu: نئی دلی) is the capital city of India. With a total area of 42.7 km2, New Delhi is situated within the metropolis of Delhi and serves as the seat of the Government of India and the Government of the National Capital Territory of Delhi (NCT).

Planned by Edwin Lutyens, a leading 20th century British architect, New Delhi is known for its wide, tree-lined boulevards and houses numerous national institutions and landmarks as well.

Country India 
State National Capital Territory of Delhi 
District(s) New Delhi 
Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit 
Population
• Density 302,363 (4th)
• 9,294 /km2 (24,071 /sq mi) 
Area
• Elevation (AMSL) 42.7 km² (16 sq mi)
• 216 m (709 ft) 






























Suncity said:


> Some more
> 
> Metro station
> 
> ...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*BEIJING, CHINA*


from wikipedia:

Beijing (help·info) (pronounced /beɪˈdʒɪŋ/ or /beɪˈʒɪŋ/ in English; Chinese: 北京; pinyin: Běijīng; IPA: [pèitɕíŋ]; Wade-Giles: Peiching or Pei-ching) (also formerly known in English as Peking (/piːˈkɪŋ/listen (info) or /peɪˈkɪŋ/)) is a metropolis in northern China and the capital of the People's Republic of China. It is one of the four municipalities of the PRC, which are equivalent to provinces in China's administrative structure. The municipality of Beijing borders Hebei Province to the north, west, south, and for a small section in the east, and Tianjin Municipality to the southeast. Beijing is one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China.

Beijing is China's second largest city, after Shanghai. Beijing is a major transportation hub, with dozens of railways, roads and motorways passing through the city. It is also the focal point of many international flights to China. Beijing is recognised as the political, educational, and cultural center of the People's Republic of China, while Shanghai and Hong Kong predominate in economic fields. The city hosted the 2008 Olympic Games.

Country China 
Settled c. 473 BC 
Government 
- Type Municipality 
- CPC Secretary Liu Qi 
- Mayor Guo Jinlong 
Area 
- Municipality 16,801.25 km2 (6,487 sq mi) 
Elevation 43.5 m (143 ft) 
Population (2007)
- Municipality 17,430,000 (1st)
Time zone China Standard Time (UTC+8) 




big-dog said:


> (xinhuanet bbs)





travelworld123 said:


> some pics taken end of nov 08.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





big-dog said:


> Grand Opera House
> 
> 
> 
> ...





big-dog said:


> here's some Beijing 2008 pics. what a splendid year for Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





big-dog said:


> (xinhuanet bbs)





big-dog said:


> (xinhuanet bbs)


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

BRIC´s largest stadiums:

*SALT LAKE STADIUM, KOLKATA, INDIA*










Salt Lake Stadium, officially Stadium of the Indian Youth (Yuva Bharati Krirangan), is a multi-use stadium in Bidhannagar, Kolkata, India.

Location Kolkata, India 
Opened 1984 
Owner Government of West Bengal 
Surface Grass (Astroturf) with an Olympic-class athletics track 
Capacity 120,000 
Tenants 
East Bengal Club
Mohun Bagan Athletic Club
Mohammedan Sporting 

Information
The stadium has the second largest capacity in the world & largest in the Indian sub-continent. It is currently used for football matches and athletics. The stadium was built in 1984 and holds 120,000[1] in a three-tier configuration.

It is situated approximately 10 km from the heart of the city. It is elliptical in shape. The roof is made of strong tubes and aluminum sheets and concrete. There are two electronic score boards and control rooms. The lighting is uniformly distributed to facilitate nocturnal sports. There are special arrangements for TV broadcasting.

The total covered area of 76.40 acres, Salt Lake Stadium was inaugurated in January, 1984. The salient features of the stadium are unique Synthetic track for athletic meet, electronic scoreboard, main football arena measuring 105M x 70M, elevators for dignitaries along with VIP/VVIP enclosure, peripheral floodlighting arrangement from the roof-top, A.C. VIP rest room and Conference Hall. Other features of the stadium are also commentary boxes for A.I.R. and T.V. along with several platforms for T.V. Cameras, Press Boxes, dormitories and A.C. rooms, player's changing rooms, practice grounds for football, cricket and khokho, volleyball field and an ultra-medium gymnasium. The Stadium has its own water arrangements and standby diesel generation sets.

The excellent arrangement of floodlight which illumines the stadium has 624 bulbs of 2 k.wt. each and two electronic scoreboards consists 36,000 bulbs of 25 watt each. The four underground reservoirs have unique fire-fighting arrangements with a capacity of 10,000 gallons. The architectural and structural design of the stadium had been done by the Joint Consultants viz., M/S. Ballardie, Thompson & Matthews Pvt. Ltd. and M/S. H.K. Sen & Associates- both from Kolkata, West Bengal. The track was prepared by Reckortan Tartan Track, Germany. The electronic scoreboards were supplied by Electro Impex of Hungary.

As its inauguration in January, 1984 with the Jawaharlal Nehru International Gold Cup Soccer Tournament, the Salt Lake Stadium has hosted several important international tournaments or matches such as The Pre-World Cup Tournament in 1985, Super-Soccers in 1986, 1989, 1991 and 1994, 3rd S.A.F. games in 1987, U.S.S.R. Festival in 1988, Charminar Challenger Trophy in 1992, Jawaharlal Nehru International Gold Cup in 1995.The chief engineer of the stadium is Mr. Somnath Ghosh.

This Stadium also hosts different kind of cultural programs [Dance, Music Concerts etc.].





























*MARACANÃ STADIUM, RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*










The Estádio Jornalista Mário Filho, commonly called Estádio do Maracanã ("Maracanã stadium"), is an open-air stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. 

Full name Estádio Jornalista Mário Filho 
Location Rio de Janeiro, Brazil 
Coordinates 22°54′43.80″S, 43°13′48.59″W 
Broke ground August 2, 1948 
Opened June 16, 1950 
Renovated 2007 
Owner Rio de Janeiro State Government 
Surface Grass 
Architect Waldir Ramos
Raphael Galvão
Miguel Feldman
Oscar Valdetaro
Pedro Paulo B. Bastos
Orlando Azevedo
Antônio Dias Carneiro 
Capacity 95,000
Field dimensions 110 x 75 m 
Tenants 
Flamengo
Fluminense 

Owned by the Rio de Janeiro State Government, it is named after the Maracanã neighbourhood in Rio de Janeiro. It was opened in 1950 to host the FIFA World Cup. Since then, it has mainly been used for football matches between the major football clubs in Rio de Janeiro, including Flamengo, Fluminense, Botafogo and Vasco da Gama. It has also hosted a number of concerts and other sporting events. Although the paid attendance at the final game of the 1950 FIFA World Cup was 199,500, the stadium currently seats 95,000 spectators.[1] Despite the reduction in capacity it remains the largest stadium in South America, and the twelfth largest in the world.

It is due to host the World Cup Final in the 2014 World Cup, becoming the second stadium to host football's most important match twice after the Azteca Stadium in Mexico City.










































































*BEIJING NATIONAL STADIUM, BEIJING, CHINA*










Beijing National Stadium (simplified Chinese: 北京国家体育场; traditional Chinese: 北京國家體育場; pinyin: Běijīng Guójiā Tǐyùchǎng), also known as the National Stadium (国家体育场),[4] or colloquially as the "Bird's Nest" (鸟巢), is a stadium in Beijing, China. The stadium was designed for use throughout the 2008 Summer Olympics and Paralympics.


Jump to: navigation, search
Beijing National Stadium Bird's Nest 

Full name National Stadium 
Location Beijing, China 
Broke ground 24 December 2003 
Opened 28 June 2008 
Surface Grass 
Construction cost US$423 million
Architect Herzog & de Meuron
Ai Weiwei (Artistic consultant) 
Structural engineer Arup, China Architectural Design & Research Group[2] 
Capacity 80,000
91,000 (2008 Olympics)[3] 
Tenants 
2008 Summer Olympics 










*LUZHNIKI STADIUM, MOSCOW, RUSSIA*










The Grand Sports Arena of the Luzhniki Olympic Complex (Большая спортивная арена Олимпийского комплекса Лужники) in Moscow, or briefly Luzhniki Stadium (Стадион "Лужники"), is the biggest sports stadium in Russia. Its total seating capacity is 78,360[1] seats, all covered. The stadium is a part of the Luzhniki Olympic Complex, previously called the Central Lenin Stadium (Центральный стадион имени В. И. Ленина). The name Luzhniki derives from the swampy neighborhood where it was built, translating roughly as "puddles."

Location Moscow, Russia 
Opened July 31, 1956 
Owner FC Torpedo Moscow 
Surface FieldTurf (Grass For 2008 UEFA Champions League Final) 
Capacity 78,360 
Tenants 
FC Torpedo Moscow
FC Spartak Moscow
PFC CSKA Moscow
1973 Summer Universiade
1980 Summer Olympics
1998 First World Youth Games
1999 UEFA Cup Final
2008 Champions League Final
Eurovision Song Contest 2009 







































FROM WIKIPEDIA


----------



## okaykit (Jan 5, 2009)

great !


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The idea was good, the photos are excellent!
more that just putting a few cities, and many photos? thread doing a very heavy, and very short
Even more, one of these countries, China, which has several great cities, with each skyline ....


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow,just wow.


----------



## gsouza (Apr 6, 2006)

TEBC said:


> Im looking for better pics from mumbai, but cant find it


Eu tenho mais de 600 fotos de Delhi e 600 de Mumbai, quer algumas?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

gsouza said:


> Eu tenho mais de 600 fotos de Delhi e 600 de Mumbai, quer algumas?


Nossa,quer passar para min essas fotos?
e claro,n poste todas elas aquihno:
faça um panhado e poste,as 5 melhores de cada,e de preferencia na outra pagina no thread,para n ficar,mais pesado do q já eh!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

gsouza said:


> Eu tenho mais de 600 fotos de Delhi e 600 de Mumbai, quer algumas?


Sure, have you did any thread about it??

gsouza, vc ja fez algum thread sobre a india?

sorry for speaking in portuguese, is just because i think gsouza doesnt know english...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Rekarte said:


> Nossa,quer passar para min essas fotos?
> e claro,n poste todas elas aquihno:
> faça um panhado e poste,as 5 melhores de cada,e de preferencia na outra pagina no thread,para n ficar,mais pesado do q já eh!


i want to change the page to post new photos cause it is too heavy.


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

BRIC = FUTURE!

But in the future the BRIC are gonna need more restricted immigration rules. Like Europe and US have now. Just for our security.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Great idea, BRIC will rule the World!!! The first pic with the Bric presidents look like Power Rangers joining forces! :lol:

Well, regarding the cities pics, Moscow for example is something extremely impressive, basically the city of historical monuments, every corner you see one, they have monuments for everything and lately these monuments have been mixed with ultra modern buildings, what gives a bigger futuristic impression in my opinion. Joining the memory with the present, then you have the future. 

And about the BRIC's capitals you posted, I don't agree with posting Brasilia (despite this being the capital of Brasil) because BRIC is an economical block and the economical heart of Brasil is São Paulo, ok, officially is Brasilia but Sao Paulo is the great nerve center of this whole machine, where everything converges. And another thing, Brasilia does not reflect the spirit of BRIC, first, the city's provision is strange in the economical point of view (it's a communist-planned city *read Oscar's Niemeyer's ideology*) and second that a great center for me has to involve high rises, in a dense horizon of buildings and etc.

Now about China, the pics are breathtaking! Imagine to live in a city like Shangai or Beijing, life there must be extremely competitive where to be good only is not enough, you have to be The One! It's the competitive life and intensity things happen and processes in China that makes it a mega ultra growing power with no limits given the size of its population!


Yet this way, BRIC is only a theory so far created by the Goldman Sachs Bank, it will only work If all the four countries manage to achieve its mapped goals until 2050. Everything points out that BRIC will exist...but we never know, this economical crisis today is one serious obstacle for example.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

speed_demon said:


> Great idea, BRIC will rule the World!!! The first pic with the Bric presidents look like Power Rangers joining forces! :lol:
> 
> Well, regarding the cities pics, Moscow for example is something extremely impressive, basically the city of historical monuments, every corner you see one, they have monuments for everything and lately these monuments have been mixed with ultra modern buildings, what gives a bigger futuristic impression in my opinion. Joining the memory with the present, then you have the future.
> 
> ...



the first post was with all BRICS´s "capitals", the most important city from each country:

Sao Paulo
Moscow
Mumbai
Shangai


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

They changed it to BRIMC like a while ago. 
Brazil, Russia, India, Mexico, China.
It used to be on wikipedia, but it isnt there anymore, but the website still has it as brimc, so it still includes Mexico. check in gdp or gross per domestic product on wikipedia and youll see i has Mexico along with them for 2050.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skybean said:


> Wow. This picture is insane:


Shanghai rocks indeed :rock:


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

sturmgeist said:


> brazil and mexico will NEVER be top world economic powers, NEVER. the people, as well as most people in india, are too inferior as far as genes for intelligence goes. just like no african country will ever be a top economic world power.
> 
> russia, china, yes. the people are superior in these 2 countries.





sturmgeist said:


> brazil is full of negros, and mutts. you are a country of mud mutts. not that there is anything wrong with that, but your demographics are far inferior to caucasian spain.


OMG! This is the most stupid thing I EVER heard! You should be banned!

If you think you're superior, you see.

No more comments to you, bastard! hno: hno:


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

Paulista Avenue (Avenida Paulista) - Latin America main financial center

Shangai really rocks! Just like Sao Paulo, Moscow and Mumbai.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

sturmgeist said:


> brazil and mexico will NEVER be top world economic powers, NEVER. the people, as well as most people in india, are too inferior as far as genes for intelligence goes. just like no african country will ever be a top economic world power.
> 
> russia, china, yes. the people are superior in these 2 countries.


This kind of nonsense deserves no answer!hno:


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Same reason people move to any booming metropolis. Opportunity, excitement, and money. Russia? Nice to see Russia booming too. They've had a crappy economy for long enough. Go Moscow! Have you even been to Russia or met Russians? They're people just like you and I. Russia's rich in culture and history, and been a big powerful country for a very long time. They're finally regaining that position after the collapse of the Soviet Union. How is that a bad thing?


Russia's far from "booming", their currency has lost half its value since the beginning of the economic crisis. It's not really a big nation either, 140 million people is a lot, but their birthrate is in serious decline. It doesn’t paint a very rosy picture, Russia is expected to have 0 economic growth this year. There are also reports that even though Russia has increased military presence around the globe with navy ships, they don’t have money to run even a fraction of what they have. I would put my money on Mexico (which also has a rich history and culture) over Russia for this exclusive list of countries in the future.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

sturmgeist said:


> brazil is full of negros, and mutts. you are a country of mud mutts. not that there is anything wrong with that, but your demographics are far inferior to caucasian spain.


You might study some History of medieval Spain: Try to get some clues about the arabic blood in the Península Iberica before say nonsense like this of "caucasian spain" dude! And this is the reason we Brazilian are tired about that country!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

sturmgeist said:


> brazil and mexico will NEVER be top world economic powers, NEVER. the people, as well as most people in india, are too inferior as far as genes for intelligence goes. just like no african country will ever be a top economic world power.
> 
> russia, china, yes. the people are superior in these 2 countries.


what a ****, someone needs to ban his guy. Folks - its no use pointing out to a fool that the sky is blue when he's saying it green. Everyone else knows it as such, just don't move the rock again.


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

lol, wow, i didnt know there would this much trouble over just some thread.

Well, i was saying, i wasnt argueing with the other people about Mexico or South Africa or South Korea.

But theres no denying that the countries Brazil, Russia, India, Mexico, China, South Africa, South Korea, are gonna be major world leaders and economic and political leaders either if they are in the top of the charts or close.

Btw, to people who made racial of standard of nationality superiority.

There is NO superior race or nationality, only illusions of it on the mind of the person who believes that.


lol, but BACK to the picturesssss, Shanghai is plain awesome DDD

Moscow is alright, Sao Paulo is nice and i like its density.


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

^^ I really think that Mexico should be part of BRIC. It's an incradible country. People say that it's pretty like Brazil.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Let's just forget the subject and continue with the pictures, I wanna see more pics of India. :cheers:


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Let's just forget the subject and continue with the pictures, I wanna see more pics of India. :cheers:


Let's just forget the subject and continue with the pictures [2]

I wanna see more pics of India [2] India seem to be an exotic country. There's a soap opera of India passing in Brazil now, the population is so pure!


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Onn said:


> Russia's far from "booming", their currency has lost half its value since the beginning of the economic crisis. It's not really a big nation either, 140 million people is a lot, but their birthrate is in serious decline. It doesn’t paint a very rosy picture, Russia is expected to have 0 economic growth this year. There are also reports that even though Russia has increased military presence around the globe with navy ships, they don’t have money to run even a fraction of what they have. I would put my money on Mexico (which also has a rich history and culture) over Russia for this exclusive list of countries in the future.


We all know well that Bric countries are in deep shit because of the criris but Bric will come back in 2010 stronger then before,especially Russia when energy prices will rise again.


What kind of bullshit do you spread here ? Russian birthrate is on the rise since the last couple of years. Death rate is on decline, but of course the battle is not over yet !

Russian military is doing fine. The still produce soe of the best weapons in the world and more and more NATO coutries are even buying their stuff


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

^^ I was thinking... if BRIC workout, Russia would be the military power, China the economic power, Brazil (maybe?) political power, and India?


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Rudiero said:


> 2050
> The world will be:
> 1°China
> 2°U.S.A
> ...


2050 per capita
1 United States 91,683
2 South Korea 90,294
3 United Kingdom 80,234
4 Russia 78,576

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BRIC


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Whiteeclipse said:


> 2050 per capita
> 1 United States 91,683
> 2 South Korea 90,294
> 3 United Kingdom 80,234
> ...


UK? The UK usually isn't in the top 10. I wonder what they based this on.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

ruslan33 said:


> We all know well that Bric countries are in deep shit because of the criris but Bric will come back in 2010 stronger then before,especially Russia when energy prices will rise again.
> 
> 
> What kind of bullshit do you spread here ? Russian birthrate is on the rise since the last couple of years. Death rate is on decline, but of course the battle is not over yet !
> ...


Natural gas may be Russia biggest asset, oil is quite possible on its way out.

There is a battle for the birthrate. That's not good.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

sul_mp said:


> ^^ I was thinking... if BRIC workout, Russia would be the military power, China the economic power, Brazil (maybe?) political power, and India?


It's an strange analisys this one...hno: Besides, Brazil is developing an advanced self defense program, which will give the country some muscles more...Mangabeira Unger is thinking very much on the presence of the 4th American Fleet in South Atlantic and the Russian miltary in Venezuela...He is not very happy with that...


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Onn said:


> Natural gas may be Russia biggest asset, *oil is quite possible on its way out.*
> There is a battle for the birthrate. That's not good.


You think by introducing your ugly american elekrtic cars oil will be out ?

haha just watch wat will happen in 2010 (Oil crisis) and how expensive oil will be.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The first aireplan was invented by Wright Brothers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_Brothers

History of Electric car
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_car

Top 200 universities in the world
http://www.topuniversities.com/worlduniversityrankings/results/2008/overall_rankings/fullrankings/

China mainland: 6 , Hong Kong, China: 4
50= 36 PEKING University China 
56 40 TSINGHUA University China 
113 85= FUDAN University China 
141 155= University of Science and Technology of CHINA China 
143 125 NANJING University China 
144= 163= SHANGHAI JIAO TONG University China 
26 18 University of HONG KONG Hong Kong, China
9 53= HONG KONG University of Science & Technology Hong Kong, China
42 38= The CHINESE University of Hong Kong Hong Kong, China
147= 149= CITY University of Hong Kong Hong Kong, China

France : 4
28 26 École Normale Supérieure, PARIS France 
34= 28 ÉCOLE POLYTECHNIQUE France 
140 157 Ecole normale supérieure de LYON France 
149 132= Université Pierre-et-Marie-Curie PARIS VI France 

Italy : 1
192= 173= University of BOLOGNA Italy 

Brasil : 0



Rudiero said:


> Do you know who inveted the airplane?
> was a brazilian.
> 
> Do you know who inveted the eletric car?
> ...


----------



## Fischer (May 8, 2007)

^^
196 175= University of SAO PAULO Brazil


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Whiteeclipse said:


> 2050 per capita
> 1 United States 91,683
> 2 South Korea 90,294
> 3 United Kingdom 80,234
> ...



what kind of stupidity is this??? Some guy just chose some countries and decided to put a ranking?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

At this point there are some 20 european countries with a bigger GDP per capita than South Korea, and probably some 30 or more with GDP per capita bigger than Russia. What? Europe will simply stop growing????

The only way this will happen for Russia is if it's population continues to disapear at this rate  (i know, it's a silly joke. Russia really has to face this problem).

I know, BRIC will grow in the next years, because they're giants in terms of population they will top the GDP tables and go ahead many european countries. But to top those countries in terms of GDP per capita!!!!!! Don't play with me, that's clearly not going to happen in 2050... and let's see if it will ever happen.

I think this global crisis should be enough for this so called "studies" take a break. No one know what will happen in 2009... do you think they know how 2050 will be? 

One more thing. It makes more and more sence every day to start putting European Union in thoses tables. Europe is united in terms of economy, there's even a coin for 16 countries at this point (the UK wont resist the Euro for much longer). I'm sure in 2050 every european country will be part of the economic union, with the Euro as the coin.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

6 pages all-ready  :nuts:


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> LOL I know this is about BRIC :lol:, but u were talking there like u or your country don't have one problem in the world. That's the impression u gave me anyway.


I was talking about Russian oil, I was just noting that we're probably not going to be using as much oil in the future from foreign countries. That's all I said. :lol:



> U have got to be kidding? In your area? But u don't live all over America, and u certainly can't speak for every individual across America either, can u? I think a great many people in America today who have nothing but penneys left in their pockets would disagree with u actually. U may be doing just fine, but your whole country is far from it! America is hurting big time and that's a fact! C'mon now, stop trying to fog us off with light bulbs and whatnot. :lol:


Well I can not speak for the whole country no, but I do live in the poorest state in the union, so it is kind of a gauge of how things are going around the rest of the country. Little has changed since the beginning of this recession here, other then home values have gone down some, a major electronic store closed the doors of all of it's stores in the area, and my neighbor now drives a vehicle on lease from the government every day, although he works for the government too.

The roads are still filled with cars, there's still traffic jams every day at rush hour, restaurants are still full, the grocery store is still full, Wal-Mart is still full...maybe less people at the malls, but people are still buying overall. I remember it being worse in the recession of 2001, people were more on edge then today. I know there are people losing their jobs, but the unemployment rate is still much lower then it was in the 1980s. It was about 10% for most of the 80s, its not even double digits now. If people are in that bad of a situation, and they have been working for more then 10 years when laid off, they only have themselves to blame.



> I agree, America has produced many great things over the years, I'm not arguing with that, but u are not the only ones, many others nations have don't as much if not more throughout history, and don't u forget either, YOU also gave to the world the biggest, lamest, dumbest f$$king idiot ever to walk God's green earth...yes...wait for it...the one and only, George Wanker Bush! :lol::lol: Where is America's reputation and standing in the world now?? In tatters! U can say what u like, but I'm a citizen of the world, and I travel quite frequently to many countries on business, including America, and believe me, America is very far from being alright....or being anywhere near where it once was on the world stage.


You mean Dubya? Hey, I didn't vote for him, I was too young to vote the first two elections, this was my first one. And I obviously voted for Obama. I didn't hate Bush though, most Americans never did, they just hated his policies. And yes he had a bunch of idiots working under him, I'm sure he is hated throughout the world. But it depends where we’re talking about where we’re hated. China and India probably would not agree with you as a whole, and neither would Africa, where Bush spent huge amounts of money fighting aides.



> I never underestimate anything, or any one, all things are possible in this world IMO, but America has a lot of healing to do, that's a fact, and Obama has a colossal job in front of him to put things right again. I wish him well. :cheers:


Well he'll do his best, but the world has to understand resluts aren't going to happen overnight. 



> As for BRIC:lol:, I see China, Russia, India and Brazil emerging as future superpowers. When? Take a good guess... The world is changing daily before our very eyes and nothing lasts or stays the same forever. That is an impossibility.


The world is also in a recession, which means growth has been hindered in all parts of the globe.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

badguy2000 said:


> Among Bric 4,
> 
> 1.Russia once was a "developed country" during cold war era,but now it is just a "developing industrialized country". Can Russia return to be a "developed country" in a decade? It will depend on the price of oil,I think.
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

badguy2000 said:


> Among Bric 4,
> 
> 1.Russia once was a "developed country" during cold war era,but now it is just a "developing industrialized country". Can Russia return to be a "developed country" in a decade? It will depend on the price of oil,I think.
> 
> ...


You're right. Brazil is a very industrialized country, but it has not a very competitive industry (like China, for instance). Brazil is, still, a very protecionist country ( the internal market is almost reserved to national industry if compared to the USA or Europe). This, in fact, make the national industry less modernized, and less competitive in the international area


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Onn said:


> You mean Dubya? Hey, I didn't vote for him, I was too young to vote the first two elections, this was my first one. And I obviously voted for Obama. I didn't hate Bush though, most Americans never did, they just hated his policies. And yes he had a bunch of idiots working under him, I'm sure he is hated throughout the world. But it depends where we’re talking about where we’re hated. China and India probably would not agree with you as a whole, and neither would Africa, where Bush spent huge amounts of money fighting aides.


Yes, I mean Dubya. Ahh it wasn't just those ass-kissin' idiots working under him, it was the biggest idiot of all working at the top who is ultimately responsible IMO. It's far too easy to shift the blame here, and that's what is happening now, in America, with some people, just to protect their image abroad, but every one knows exactly who the real blame lies. Here u have a guy who was/is clearly NOT cut out for politics, or any kind of leadership. His _lifetime_ record in business and politics is absolute guaranteed proof of that. Let's face it, his father was an idiot, his grandfather was an idiot so why should people be surprised to see the "man" is a complete and utter failure?? History will NOT look upon Bush very kindly. 



Onn said:


> Well he'll do his best, but the world has to understand resluts aren't going to happen overnight.


I'm sure he will. And of course, things won't be all perfect right away, like some idiots out there are thinking. This will take time. It was almost like a frenzy at one point, they were really expecting the guy to work miracles :nuts:, I mean give the guy a chance to breath and allow him to find his own way. Obama has come to power at a bad time to be honest, what with the problems with the economy, Iraq and u name it, but it is also a blessing for America to now have Obama exactly when the country needs some _real_ leadership and _real_ courage. I don't envy him, in the task he has at hand, he has so much on his plate, thanks to those degenerates before him, but I feel he will try his best to overcome and bring smiles back to the faces of many in America again. I must say, in many ways, he reminds me of JFK. 



Onn said:


> The world is also in a recession, which means growth has been hindered in all parts of the globe.


Absolutely. This is what I've been saying FOREVER! :lol: But, this crisis WILL pass, eventually, as all things do, and the good times will roll again. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> 6 pages all-ready  :nuts:


Yeah, quite interesting and nice to see actually huh!? Nice to see people have a decent discussion, unlike some threads, without being petty and laying into each other, and basically behaving like a bunch of immature little kids, u know.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

sturmgeist said:


> brazil and mexico will NEVER be top world economic powers, NEVER. the people, as well as most people in india, are too inferior as far as genes for intelligence goes. just like no african country will ever be a top economic world power.
> 
> russia, china, yes. the people are superior in these 2 countries.





sturmgeist said:


> brazil is full of negros, and mutts. you are a country of mud mutts. not that there is anything wrong with that, but your demographics are far inferior to caucasian spain.





sturmgeist said:


> what race was the brazillian? there are many caucasians in latin america. not every brazillian is the same, the vast majority are afro/indian mutts, which is not a recipe for a successful country. sorry.





sturmgeist said:


> good lucking becoming an economic superpower with a majority afro/native indian population. never going to happen.


^^As racist as it gets! I don't have words to describe you, actually I do, but it's not worthy it!:nuts:
How come this person hasn't been banned yet?hno:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> what kind of stupidity is this??? Some guy just chose some countries and decided to put a ranking?


:lol::lol::lol:Based on Wikipedia!!!!!hno:


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Nice thread, it speaks volumes how much the Bric is becoming an important group in the international arena, hopefully the development of these countries will improve the lives of their citizens.

Great job, nicely done TEBC! :applause:

PS. Please disregard the stupid comments that have been posted here by some racists and trolls, this thread deserves better.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Goyazny said:


> *This man rocks*!
> 
> Dont you see that he is kidding with you all.
> He is delibaretely spreading most moronic comments in order to push a buttons and then watch your combustion, guys...


Yes. Lets ignore him at once!


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Onn said:


> Well oil won't go away that soon, but the government is requiring all new cars to have higher fuel standers in 2010. I believe it's getting raised from 20 something miles per gallon, to 35 miles per gallon. We won't be using as much oil anymore, that's the whole idea. Electric cars are coming later, hybrids are already on the road. And they're not ugly, have you seem the GM Volt? It’s going to be an excellent car.


What's the reason when your car needs oil or electricity ? Electricity costs also money and not all is electricity is green in the U.S. This electric car is a little competitor for oil, I don't think it will be a big seller.


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, in 2050 we will know who is right....Don't worry...


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Yes, I mean Dubya. Ahh it wasn't just those ass-kissin' idiots working under him, it was the biggest idiot of all working at the top who is ultimately responsible IMO. It's far too easy to shift the blame here, and that's what is happening now, in America, with some people, just to protect their image abroad, but every one knows exactly who the real blame lies. Here u have a guy who was/is clearly NOT cut out for politics, or any kind of leadership. His _lifetime_ record in business and politics is absolute guaranteed proof of that. Let's face it, his father was an idiot, his grandfather was an idiot so why should people be surprised to see the "man" is a complete and utter failure?? History will NOT look upon Bush very kindly.


Well he did eventually correct some of his wrongs, he did eventually put a good person in the department of defense, Robert Gates. He is responsible for stabilizing Iraqi, which looks like were going to be leaving very soon. In my opinion, Condoleezza Rice was a good Secretary of State too. And not made out for Politics? Depends who you ask, George Bush is praised in Texas. Did you see the images of Bush's "Coming Home Party", after he got off the plane, coming back from the Inauguration? They were treating him like a hometown hero.



> I'm sure he will. And of course, things won't be all perfect right away, like some idiots out there are thinking. This will take time. It was almost like a frenzy at one point, they were really expecting the guy to work miracles :nuts:, I mean give the guy a chance to breath and allow him to find his own way. Obama has come to power at a bad time to be honest, what with the problems with the economy, Iraq and u name it, but it is also a blessing for America to now have Obama exactly when the country needs some _real_ leadership and _real_ courage. I don't envy him, in the task he has at hand, he has so much on his plate, thanks to those degenerates before him, but I feel he will try his best to overcome and bring smiles back to the faces of many in America again. I must say, in many ways, he reminds me of JFK.


You can say that again, the world thought Obama was Superman. (I tried to picture Obama flying in a cape, but it doesn’t work with politicians. :lol I'm sure he'll do well, I marvel many of the people he has behind him. Hillary Clinton is a brilliant politician for Secretary of State, if nothing else ever pans out. Hillary's the trump card in his deck. And I have respect for Joe Biden, he's a smart guy I think. Obama has a strong lineup of people behind him, they may not make front page news, but I think they’re going to change the United States in profound ways. I wish Obama would concentrate on energy, so we could get ahead of the game and won’t have to worry about that down the road. He needs to cut military spending. He definitely has a lot on his plate, after Bush did almost nothing for the last 8 years. If Obama just did something he will probably be a success.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

ruslan33 said:


> What's the reason when your car needs oil or electricity ? Electricity costs also money and not all is electricity is green in the U.S. This electric car is a little competitor for oil, I don't think it will be a big seller.


Energy costs will never go away, you’re absolutely right, but we shouldn't be held hostage with overly large fuel prices by foreign governments either, like Iran and Venezuela. We can do the energy ourselves, why not? Oil will eventually go away, due to the rate the world’s using it all up. There’s only so much oil in the world.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shanghai surburb


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> shanghai surburb


If all Chinese rural areas were as advanced as SHanghai surburb,then CHina would be more powerful than USA+EU+Japan+Russia


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Based on... ? ^^


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

badguy2000 said:


> If all Chinese rural areas were as advanced as SHanghai surburb,then CHina would be more powerful than USA+EU+Japan+Russia


What does advanced suburbs have to do with power? I suppose the “advanced suburbs” are going to fix the current drought going on in Northern China too, right? So newly built cookie cutter houses and highways running right through suburban areas look good from the air, what's your point? :lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking/Up said:


> Based on... ? ^^


Yeh...based on what?...suburbs?... I didn't get...


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

1,when resource and heat&farmland are concerned ,Brazil has a better postion than CHina,Russia and India.
But frankly speaking, after the economy miracle in 1960s-1970s ended, Brazil's industry_upgrade in face has stagnated for over 30 years.
its postion on globale industry-chain also keep in stagnation for almost 30+ years.

Brazil future depends on whether it can get out such a stagnation. 


2.Russia once owned one of the most powerful and complete industry-base in the world,but after soviet collasped its industry base declined and many of its industry section also collasped. Now except defence industry and oil&gas industry, 
Russia's recent prosperity in fact still doesn't stop such a degrade and decline of Russia's industry base.Russia is still going down on the global industry-chain.


3.China has made the most impressive progress in the industrialzaion in the past 30+ years. it has a very competitive and biggest industry base in the world in fact.
Futhermore ,China is stably climbing on the global industry-value chain


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Yeh...based on what?...suburbs?... I didn't get...


he means shanghai surburb is as advanced as developed country. china population similar with US+japan+EU, so if all chinese surburb like shanghai ,will be -----


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Onn said:


> Well he did eventually correct some of his wrongs, he did eventually put a good person in the department of defense, Robert Gates. He is responsible for stabilizing Iraqi, which looks were going to be leaving very soon. In my opinion, Condoleezza Rice was a good Secretary of State too. And not made out for Politics? Depends who you ask, George Bush is praised in Texas. Did you see the images of Bush's "Coming Home Party", after he got off the plane, coming back from the Inauguration? They were treating him like a hometown hero.


Yeah, but what would u expect in the guy's HOME STATE of TEXAS huh?  :lol::lol: Obviously, we are never going to agree on this whole Bush issue, but that's cool, every one to their own I say. It's a whole new dawn now. 



Onn said:


> You can say that again, the world thought Obama was Superman. (*I tried to picture Obama flying in a cape, but it doesn’t work with politicians.* :lol I'm sure he'll do well, I marvel many of the people he has behind him. Hillary Clinton is a brilliant politician for Secretary of State, if nothing else ever pans out. Hillary's the trump card in his deck. And I have respect for Joe Biden, he's a smart guy I think. Obama has a strong lineup of people behind him, they may not make front page news, but I think they’re going to change the United State in a profound ways. I wish Obama would concentrate on energy, so we could get ahead of the game and won’t have to worry about that down the road. He needs to cut military spending. He definitely has a lot on his plate, after Bush did almost nothing for the last 8 years. If Obama just did something he will probably be a success.


LOL :lol::lol: That's a good one! I had the very same vision of Obama ripping his shirt off and flying off over the Capitol Building right after his inauguration. :lol::lol:

Totally agree with u on the people he has selected behind him. Biden and Obama I feel do make a very good team and they should work very well together. I also thought Obama using the Lincoln bible for his inauguration was a very nice touch indeed...really liked that. 

Absolutely, I think energy is an extremely important issue in America today. This is an area where Obama _must_ make major strides in. America's dependency on foreign oil/energy is the cause of so many problems and it must be addressed as soon as possible.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

seattle92 said:


> what kind of stupidity is this??? Some guy just chose some countries and decided to put a ranking?


As we can clearly see here, that ranking came from *" Wikipedia ".*
So if you call that ranking stupid, *Wikipedia is just a "stupid source"*

Ironically, I remember you linked "stupid wikipedia as a reliable Data when you talked about Brazil's GDP per capita in Maris Theresa's thread named Crisis? what crisis? There's no mood for crisis in fast growing and prosperous Sao paulo. then shortly after you call wikipedia stupid?

There is one thing I am sure.
Wikipedia is far better than your personal opinion and predition or anybody else here in this forum, even though I don't believe everything in Wikipedia that much.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

seattle92 said:


> At this point there are some 20 european countries with a bigger GDP per capita than South Korea, and probably some 30 or more with GDP per capita bigger than Russia. What? Europe will simply stop growing????


50 years ago, South korea was one of poorest countries in the world. even much worse than many african countries, like Ghana, Ethiopia and Rwanda while most western eroupean coutries were rich nations at those days.

Nowadays, there are not much gap between western eroupean countries and south korea in terms of GDP per capita, compare to 50 years ago.
No one predicted south korea's growing 

So it's big deal that there are some 20 or even 40 european countries with bigger GDP per capita than south korea?

Who know the future? South korean will be no 1, no.100. or finishing the last?
Don't call that ranking stupid just because South korea and Rusia listed no.2 and no.4 in that ranking. As long as you also don't know the future.:nuts:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

:bash:

The pearl river delta's suburb( Hongkong + Guangzhou + Shenzhen + Dongguan ) is much bigger and more advance than Shanghai's suburb, but it means nothing. Only 25% of Chinese population are living in the coastall cities.

The most valuable thing for a country is the people with creative idea. I think the US and west still leads almost everything in the technology. 

Unless one day China has Intel, Microsoft, Google, Blizzard, pixas/dream factory that produce movies as good as Hollywood's, a super carrier groups with the most advance jet fighter F22 raptors.....

Otherwise I don't think China can be more powerful than the US



badguy2000 said:


> If all Chinese rural areas were as advanced as SHanghai surburb,then CHina would be more powerful than USA+EU+Japan+Russia


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> :bash:
> 
> The pearl river delta's suburb( Hongkong + Guangzhou + Shenzhen + Dongguan ) is much bigger and more advance than Shanghai's suburb, but it means nothing. Only 25% of Chinese population are living in the coastall cities.
> 
> ...


That's the problem with a communist government, when only one group of people have any say on what goes on, and everyone is taught to live and behave the same as everyone else. It only takes one person to innovate something the world has never seen, but they have to break from the pact and do something new. Almost all modern technology today has come from the United States, even before it was a superpower. That's partly because we value individualism.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Onn said:


> That's the problem with a communist government, when only one group of people have any say on what goes on, and everyone is taught to live and behave the same as everyone else. It only takes one person to innovate something the world has never seen, but they have to break from the pact and do something new. Almost all modern technology today has come from the United States, even before it was a superpower. That's partly because we value individualism.


well,I don't think it is much related to political system.

In fact, CHinese culture always has kept teaching people obey authorities since Confucous was born 2500 years ago.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

googleabcd said:


> :bash:
> 
> The pearl river delta's suburb( Hongkong + Guangzhou + Shenzhen + Dongguan ) is much bigger and more advance than Shanghai's suburb, but it means nothing. Only 25% of Chinese population are living in the coastall cities.
> 
> ...


well, the development of advanced tech&science needs sustained huge investment and time......

China's is heavily investing on its R&D infrastructure now. BUt such a catch-Up costs not only money,but also time.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

skyscrapercity said:


> As we can clearly see here, that ranking came from *" Wikipedia ".*
> So if you call that ranking stupid, *Wikipedia is just a "stupid source"*
> 
> Ironically, I remember you linked "stupid wikipedia as a reliable Data when you talked about Brazil's GDP per capita in Maris Theresa's thread named Crisis? what crisis? There's no mood for crisis in fast growing and prosperous Sao paulo. then shortly after you call wikipedia stupid?
> ...



Of course i'll call it stupid 

Not because it came from wikipedia (it's just a place where people put information from other sources), but because it has a point that says "Includes G7, BRIC and N-11 countries only. "

Someone put the table in this board and forgot to say, that ALL european countries (except the ones in G7) are not considered in that prediction. So YES it's STUPID.

When we know that today, 9 of the 10 top countries in GDP per capita are european countries that are not in G7. I think it's kind of STUPID to make a prediction for 2050 that automaticly excludes those countries.

The problem is not wikipedia, the problem is the person (or organization) that decides to do predictions with only some countries that they choose.


The ranking i put in Brazil's thread, it's table that shows the GDP taken from World Bank, FMI and CIA world book. I could have gone directly to their sites a take the tables. But wikipedia is a much faster way to do that.

This fantasy prediction, i don't know what is the source, i don't seem to find it in the wikipedia page.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

skyscrapercity said:


> Who know the future? South korean will be no 1, no.100. or finishing the last?
> Don't call that ranking stupid just because South korea and Rusia listed no.2 and no.4 in that ranking. As long as you also don't know the future.:nuts:


I just explained my problem with that ranking.

You're right, i don't know what will happen in 2050, but i believe more in that GDP prediction of Korea (the value, not the position in the ranking), than the value for Russia.

Russia's economy theses days isn't much more than energy power (they remind me of the arabic countries), and it's easy to see how the low prices this year will put Russia in recession. It's not a vibrant economy like China, India or Brazil.

Russia is considered a BRIC only because of it's military and politic importance. Russia's economy wont conquer the world like China's or India.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

To see if an economy is sustainable or not, we have to look at the debt level.

I wonder why almost all developed countires have such huge debt. Are they borrow to sustain their high standard of living? I may be wrong since I don't know economics. But who can explain this to me?
This data are from CIA World Factbook:

*External Debt*
1 World $ 52,150,000,000,000 31 December 2008 est. 
*2 United States $ 12,250,000,000,000 30 June 2007 *
3 United Kingdom $ 10,450,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
4 Germany $ 4,489,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
5 France $ 4,396,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
6 Netherlands $ 2,277,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
7 Ireland $ 1,841,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
8 Japan $ 1,492,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
9 Switzerland $ 1,340,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
10 Belgium $ 1,313,000,000,000 30 June 2007 
11 Spain $ 1,084,000,000,000 30 June 2007 est. 
12 Italy $ 1,060,000,000,000 31 December 2008 est. 
13 Australia $ 1,032,000,000,000 31 December 2008 est. 
14 Canada $ 758,600,000,000 30 June 2007 
15 Austria $ 752,500,000,000 30 June 2007 
16 Sweden $ 598,200,000,000 30 June 2006 
*17 Russia $ 527,100,000,000 June 2008 est.* 
18 Denmark $ 492,600,000,000 30 June 2007 
19 Norway $ 469,100,000,000 30 June 2007 
20 Portugal $ 461,200,000,000 31 December 2007 
*21 China $ 420,800,000,000 31 December 2008 est.* 
22 Turkey $ 294,300,000,000 31 December 2008 est. 
23 Finland $ 271,200,000,000 30 June 2007 
24 Korea, South $ 250,400,000,000 31 December 2008 est. 
*25 Brazil $ 236,600,000,000 31 December 2008 est.* 
26 Poland $ 227,500,000,000 31 December 2008 est. 
27 Mexico $ 181,200,000,000 31 December 2008 est. 
*28 India $ 163,800,000,000 31 December 2008 est. *


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

This data are from CIA World Factbook:

*Public debt*
Rank Country Public debt(% of GDP) Date of Information 
*23 United States 60.80 2007 est.* 
*25 India 59.00 2008 est. * 
*51 Brazil 40.70 2008 est.* 
*100 China 15.70 2008 est. * 
*117 Russia 6.80 2008 est.*


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Data are from CIA World Factbook:

*Country Revenues Expenditures Rev - Exp 
USA $2524 billion $2979 billion -$455 billion (2008 est.)
China $868.6 billion $850.5 billion $18.1 billion (2008 est.)
Russia $383.5 billion $273.5 billion $110 billion (2008 est.)
India $153.5 billion $205.3 billion -$51.8 billion (2008 est.)*
No data for Brazil.


----------



## ynk23 (Jun 25, 2007)

friends to predict GDP figurs is ok, but what imf is predicting for bric is totally dependant on stable goverment oil prices, economic growth,spending on health,education infra.etc.if india concern to be frank it is very difficult to say that india will be super power,because there is no sign of population control. (Key problem of india) infrastructure in india is v.poor,and devolopng at very slow rate, standard of living of indian middle class is definitely increasing, but rate of population among poor is increasing alarmingly.govt.is trying? to control it at its level, i dont think democracy will survive,because anger over politicians among young generation is tremendeously increasing because of their many policies, india is estlablishing SEZ's like china but oppose of concern local people is increasing and govt.is failing to resolve issue surely,if china take, it is that china will be super power if communist survive, because party is capable to handle any critical issue,brasil (if u want to draw a picture of india of 2030 or 2040 then u can see to today's brazil, inequality is one of key issue in india also) has potencial because brazil has huge natural resources, high litercy rate, much much better infra. than india nad russia,and close to USA, if u take russia, russian can because at least it seems. (No intension to hurt anyone,if anyone then sorry,finaly its my personal opinion.ok


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I have to correct you about this thing.

Frankly speaking, today's China is not a communist government, it is called State Capitalism. 

The whole China is running just like a company where Hu Jintao is the CEO, and Wen Jiabao is the CTO. Whether a government officer can get promoted or not is almost purely based on the economic growth of the region he/she manages.

Once the average living standard or GDP per captial of China reach the $10,000, the threat to the stabilization of China will be gone. You will see the complete freedom of speech in China. In fact, if you can read Chinese, you can visit Chinese forums and you will be surprise that they discuss so many topics even the ones west people believe to be censored by the Chinese government. 

Believe me or not, the Internet in China is the prototype of the democracy of future China and it will not be the same as the one in west.

Btw, Chinese Huawei, the largest telecommunication manufacturing in China, seeks most 2008 international patents in the world. It is just the beginning.
http://www.google.com/search?num=30...T&q=Huawei+most+patent+2008&btnG=Search&meta=




Onn said:


> That's the problem with a communist government, when only one group of people have any say on what goes on, and everyone is taught to live and behave the same as everyone else. It only takes one person to innovate something the world has never seen, but they have to break from the pact and do something new. Almost all modern technology today has come from the United States, even before it was a superpower. That's partly because we value individualism.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> I have to correct you about this thing.
> 
> Frankly speaking, today's China is not a communist government, it is called State Capitalism.


Except there is no capitalism government, money has nothing to do with how a government is structured. China's government is one ruling party, and their ideas are the only ones that run the government. That really scares me, I'm sorry to say, I don't think its going to change anytime soon. China will either keep it's communist government or probably fall apart.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Japan and Singapore are two countries that have been ruled by the same party for more than 60 years, did they fall apart?

China government is not a democracy government and has bad human right records. But don't forget the CCP consists of 84 million elites out of the 1.3 billion people. The people's delegation system is actually even superior than the current US election system. The problem is that it is not currently well implemented. 

I did vote people's delegation twice in my life, though I didn't pay much attention as I was busy working and studying. The pressure of living in such a competitive society with 1.3 billion gives you no much time to think about the political reforms.

The soviet has gone through the "democracy" process and it falls apart from a superpower to a country that relies on selling nature resources.

And now you are claiming if China is not democracy, then it will fall apart. How ironic, isn't it? 

As more and more middle class emerge in China, the Chinese people will ask for more freedom . In fact, the most impoartant political reforms for China are as below:
1. The freedom of speech without harming national interests( Tibetian separatist should be banned, supporters of the FLG cult should be expelled)
2. Judicial Independence
3. Nationalization of the Army

Multiple party system and national election is not a necessary step for China, at least for now.

At last, China will change in its own way, but certainly not the way you west people think it should follow.



Onn said:


> Except there is no capitalism government, money has nothing to do with how a government is structured. China's government is one ruling party, and their ideas are the only ones that run the government. That really scares me, I'm sorry to say, I don't think its going to change anytime soon. China will either keep it's communist government or probably fall apart.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> Japan and Singapore are two countries that have been ruled by the same party for more than 60 years, did they fall apart?


C'mon mate, there are elections in Japan. No one has any doubts about the quality of Japan's democracy


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> C'mon mate, there are elections in Japan. No one has any doubts about the quality of Japan's democracy


Solid as a rock, indeed!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

seattle92 said:


> C'mon mate, there are elections in Japan. No one has any doubts about the quality of Japan's democracy


There are also 9 parities other than CCP in China , they just don't have much influence in China's policy decision. 


> China Revolutionary Committee of the Kuomintang Founded in January 1948, the party has more than 60,000 members. The current Central Committee chairman is He Luli. It is for the most part composed of former Kuomintang members and those who have historical connections with the Kuomintang.
> 
> China Democratic League Founded in October 1941, it now has more than 144,000 members, mostly intellectuals at fairly senior levels. The current Central Committee chairman is Ding Shisun.
> 
> ...


Second, please explain why Japan has been ruled by the same party since the end of WWII. Does it mean the party has been always doing a fantasy job during the last 60 years?

Third, as I said, the most important thing for China is the judicial Independence and a good law system. India has democracy, but it lacks good judicial Independence and its corruption index is even higher than China.


----------



## simbolic (Feb 6, 2009)

sturmgeist said:


> brazil and mexico will NEVER be top world economic powers, NEVER. the people, as well as most people in india, are too inferior as far as genes for intelligence goes. just like no african country will ever be a top economic world power.
> 
> russia, china, yes. the people are superior in these 2 countries.





sturmgeist said:


> brazil is full of negros, and mutts. you are a country of mud mutts. not that there is anything wrong with that, but your demographics are far inferior to caucasian spain.





sturmgeist said:


> brazil and mexico will NEVER be top world economic powers, NEVER. the people, as well as most people in india, are too inferior as far as genes for intelligence goes. just like no african country will ever be a top economic world power.





sturmgeist said:


> russia, china, yes. the people are superior in these 2 countries.
> 
> brazil is full of negros, and mutts. you are a country of mud mutts. not that there is anything wrong with that, but your demographics are far inferior to caucasian spain.


hno: Your country Spain, also has black!
The spanisn are not white! Many have the black skin of his descent arabic and african.

Spanish people with black skin

Nereida Gallardo









Nicolas Almagro









Rafael Nadal an girlfriend









The Spanish have the same color of this black!

Beyonce and Rihanna 









Lewis Hamilton









black african people

















aborigenes









white people really, non spanish

















The Emirates is in a great economic stage! Dubai is the city that best builds in the world and its population is not white!

















Bin Laden is not white ("people with smart gene"), but is very intelligent!









The United States is the main power country in the world and black people!
The most powerful man in the world is black!









Explain this! :lol:


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> *The people's delegation system is actually even superior than the current US election system.* The problem is that it is not currently well implemented.


That's just a stupid thing to say. hno:



> As more and more middle class emerge in China, the Chinese people will ask for more freedom . In fact, the most impoartant political reforms for China are as below:
> 1. The freedom of speech without harming national interests*( Tibetian separatist should be banned, supporters of the FLG cult should be expelled)*


What? The culture China brutally suppressed should be banned? There is zero justification today for what China did to Tibet. None!



> Multiple party system and national election is not a necessary step for China, at least for now.


Okay. Then there are people that get no say what-so-ever in their government or their lives. The Chinese government doesn’t care about its people, it wants to cling on to power. The Chinese government is afraid of its people, it is written all over their speech. Just questioning the government could get you jailed. Why is the government so fearful of its people? They do things without regard for anyone. They built a dam on a earthquake fault line, which is thought to have caused the earthquakes that killed 85,000 people last year! Can you justify that stupidity? Do you really think this subject was debated at all in the Chinese government?? “Well we need a damn there, we’ll just build it there….even though it’s right atop of an earthquake fault line.” Do you think anyone stepped up in opposition to it?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Simbolic I don't know where are you from, but I beg you not to answer this idiot anymore. I don't know if he is from Spain but I want you to know that Brazilian Government is tired to watch spanish authorities blocking legally Brazilians citizens to enter at Barajas Airport. Last year Brazilian authorities adopted the reciprocity in Brazilian Airports and, the way things are going on, it will be very bad if Spain continues to treat Brazilians as second class people!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

How about this, you US pay all the debt you own China, I guess each of US citizen owns China almost $4,000 USD . That is a lot of money to a Chinese considering to the purchasing power.

In return, we Chinese promise you that we will use the money to improve human rights such free education and national health. In addition, we will allow freedom of press/speech and organize national election.

Deal or no deal?



Onn said:


> That's just a stupid thing to say. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

In general, I don't like to debate with people fulfilled with biased points from CNN, FOX, NBC or Washington post or what so ever.

Please note that a large portion of the human rights, the democracy, the prosperity of the states are actually built on top of the debts together with the slave salary in developing countries such as China. I believe have already seen the process of how Iceland changed from a heaven to a bankcrupted country.

How about this, you US pay all the debt you own China, I guess each of US citizen owns China at least $3,000 USD . That is a lot of money to a Chinese considering to the purchasing power.

In return, we Chinese promise you that we will use the money to improve human rights such free education and national health. In addition, we will also allow freedom of press/speech and organize national election with the money.

Deal or no deal? You know, given US being the world's only super power and the world's dictatorship destroyer standing on the moral high ground , i am pretty sure you will agree with the deal. Period.



Onn said:


> That's just a stupid thing to say. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Country Comparison > GDP (purchasing power parity) > TOP 10

Rank	Country	GDP (purchasing power parity) (Billion $)
1	United States	13,860	
2	China	7,043	
3	Japan	4,417	
4	India	2,965	
5	Germany	2,833	
6	United Kingdom	2,147	
7	Russia	2,076	
8	France	2,067	
9	Brazil	1,838	
10	Italy	1,800	
Definition: This entry gives the gross domestic product (GDP) or value of all final goods and services produced within a nation in a given year. A nation's GDP at purchasing power parity (PPP) exchange rates is the sum value of all goods and services produced in the country valued at prices prevailing in the United States. This is the measure most economists prefer when looking at per-capita welfare and when comparing living conditions or use of resources across countries. The measure is difficult to compute, as a US dollar value has to be assigned to all goods and services in the country regardless of whether these goods and services have a direct equivalent in the United States (for example, the value of an ox-cart or non-US military equipment); as a result, PPP estimates for some countries are based on a small and sometimes different set of goods and services. In addition, many countries do not formally participate in the World Bank's PPP project that calculates these measures, so the resulting GDP estimates for these countries may lack precision. For many developing countries, PPP-based GDP measures are multiples of the official exchange rate (OER) measure. The difference between the OER- and PPP-denominated GDP values for most of the weathly industrialized countries are generally much smaller.

Source: CIA World Factbook - Unless otherwise noted, information in this page is accurate as of January 1, 2008

See also: GDP (purchasing power parity) Map

You can see the complete data here:

http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?t=10&v=65


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> In general, I don't like to debate with people fulfilled with biased points from CNN, FOX, NBC or Washington post or what so ever.
> 
> Please note that a large portion of the human rights, the democracy, the prosperity of the states are actually built on top of the debts together with the slave salary in developing countries such as China. I believe have already seen the process of how Iceland changed from a heaven to a bankcrupted country.
> 
> ...



Well, I'd pay my $3,000 to make that happen.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Second most important Brazilian city: Rio de Janeiro!!!

photos from ssc threads
































































*Pra encher o saco de vocês:*






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Parte histórica:*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

China´s second economic city: HONG KONG!!



hkskyline said:


>


PHOTOS TAKEN FROM SSC THREAD: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=607258


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^^^^^

Wow! Rio remains great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

India´s second most important city: Kolkata!!



Suncity said:


> A bigger version
> 
> _photo copyright lc_
> 
> <---scroll if needed--->





kolkatausa said:


> ^^Bridge with Princep Memorial(new and old, side by side)





kolkatausa said:


> *The Strand* infront of the BBD Bagh(government square)





kolkatausa said:


> Red Road(Central Park, goes through The Green), Central Kolkata





kolkatausa said:


> The Eden





kolkatausa said:


> Victoria Memorial, Central Kolkata





kolkatausa said:


> South Kolkata





kolkatausa said:


> Central Kolkata





kolkatausa said:


> Vidyasagar Setu, iconic Kolkata





kolkatausa said:


> World Famous Howrah Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kolkatausa said:


> Race Course, Central Kolkata


photos from the thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26762452#post26762452


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Saint Petesbourg - Russia´s second most important city!!


SOON!!


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Nice pix of Rio, That city is marvelous !


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Onn said:


> Well, I'd pay my $3,000 to make that happen.


Thank you for your generosity.But you had better make sure your retired parents, you wife, your kids are willing and able to pay the $3,000 as well. Otherwise the amount you need to pay it not $3,000 but $20,000. 

And don't forget even after paying the debt to China, each US citizen still owns more than $40,000 to other countries. Once you pay off the debt, do you think your can still keep your current living standards? 

-How are you going to buy the gas/cars/computers/toys? By printing more dollars or continue invading other countries without evidence of WMD and under the slogan of universal values and democracy? 
-Can you image that your living standard will downgrade 80% overnight? 
-Are you sure there will be no riots like the ones in China rural places right now? 
-Are you sure there will be no separatists like the Tibetian seperatiest in China right now? 

At that time, you will see if your country can still be a great democracy country, I highly doubt that.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> Thank you for your generosity.But you had better make sure your retired parents, you wife, your kids are willing and able to pay the $3,000 as well. Otherwise the amount you need to pay it not $3,000 but $20,000.


See that's where I break with you, their money is none of my responsibility. $20,000? That's not coming out of my pocket, it's coming out of theirs. I can pay $3,000 dollars, they each pay $3,000. How did we suddenly get $20,000 in "family money"? 



> And don't forget even after paying the debt to China, each US citizen still owns more than $40,000 to other countries. Once you pay off the debt, do you think your can still keep your current living standards?
> 
> -How are you going to buy the gas/cars/computers/toys? By printing more dollars or continue invading other countries without evidence of WMD and under the slogan of universal values and democracy?
> -Can you image that your living standard will downgrade 80% overnight?
> ...


To other countries? I don't owe anything, it's not my money they hold. It's the government's money. The government is not the do all say all here. Parts of the country can be doing very well even if the government is not. There are city and state governments that report surpluses even in during these bad economic times (See here, Fresno California: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=158827)



> At that time, you will see if your country can still be a great democracy country, I highly doubt that.


Americans are more worried about preserving the democratic system, then whether the economy is doing well. The United States was not always a world power you know, and our country was still strong because we lived in peace from the colonial powers of the time.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Wow! *Rio remains great!!!!!!!!!*


I'll second that!! Magnificent city....one of my favourite places in the world. Warm, friendly people, great culture and breathtaking sights u never forget. This amazing city has _everything_. 

Thx for the photos TEBC :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Onn said:


> They built a dam on a earthquake fault line, which is thought to have caused the earthquakes that killed 85,000 people last year! Can you justify that stupidity? Do you really think this subject was debated at all in the Chinese government?? “Well we need a damn there, we’ll just build it there….even though it’s right atop of an earthquake fault line.” Do you think anyone stepped up in opposition to it?


mg:mg:look at you!!look how silly you r!!
do you think the earthquake was caused by the dam??your thought just amazes me to death!!
how about go back and learn some seismic knowledge...and..know some *correct cause* of Wenchuan Erathquake!! 
aanndd----how do you know this subject was not debated in the Chinese government??do they have to give you a phone call to tell you they just debated this??

above all,I think u really know little about china(Chinese politics everything)
well I‘m also worrying about the democracy improvement in China,but at least my concern is based on large amount of facts,but not those twisting rumors


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

ina555 said:


> mg:mg:look at you!!look how silly you r!!
> do you think the earthquake was caused by the dam??your thought just amazes me to death!!
> how about go back and learn some seismic knowledge...and..know some *correct cause* of Wenchuan Erathquake!!
> aanndd----how do you know this subject was not debated in the Chinese government??do they have to give you a phone call to tell you they just debated this??
> ...


leave the troll away.
by the way, RIO is so damn good


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

simbolic said:


> Beyonce and Rihanna


Nice pic


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

India in the future wll be somewhat like Brazil tody......decent infrastrucutre....owing several competitive industriy sections ........high sky-line with large slums .


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

edit


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

ina555 said:


> mg:mg:look at you!!look how silly you r!!
> do you think the earthquake was caused by the dam??your thought just amazes me to death!!
> how about go back and learn some seismic knowledge...and..know some *correct cause* of Wenchuan Erathquake!!
> aanndd----how do you know this subject was not debated in the Chinese government??do they have to give you a phone call to tell you they just debated this??


That's what scientific reports are claiming may have happened! Don't tell me I'm being silly, it seems like that could have caused an earthquake. I'm not saying an earthquake did not happen naturally, but the dam could have made the earthquake stronger. They said that area of China hasn't received a large scale earthquake like that on record. And maybe they did debate it in the Chinese government, but how would you ever know? They would never tell you! Here you watch every word congress says on TV and find there words on the internet.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/06/world/asia/06quake.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## NYCboy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Edited by Taller, Better

Well, our little newbie troller from Spain... it turns out you have quite a few profiles on the go.
Stay tuned for further action, and I wouldn't bother making any new profiles to post your photo as it only makes you look more foolish than you already are (if that is humanly possible). .*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, predictably, here's yet another one! :weird:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol::lol: I only could classify such behaviour as ENVY...whatelse?..

But let me try to explain what is happening ( I presume...). Spain airport authorities have been blocked the entrance of Brazilians at Baraja Airport. Even legal Brazilians are sending back to Brazil. Last year Brazilian authorities adopted the principle of reciprocity and blocked any spaniard in Brazilian airports. The thing had calm down, but Spain blocked some Brazilians early this year again. Brazil is not liking...Just to compare this foolishness doesn't happen in countries like the USA, or Canada, or Japan, or France, or Italy wich are far more developed than Spain!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, his childish behaviour has exposed the fact he is operating a number of profiles at the same time. I don't think his posting that photo here twice was a very good idea.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lewis Hamilton









Totally agree with your post simbolic, 100%, but sorry to say, this is NOT Lewis Hamilton. Don't know who it is. 

Good work though. kay: :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Lewis Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: I coud swear he was Hamilton!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol: I only could classify such behaviour as ENVY...whatelse?..
> 
> But let me try to explain what is happening ( I presume...). Spain airport authorities have been blocked the entrance of Brazilians at Baraja Airport. Even legal Brazilians are sending back to Brazil. Last year Brazilian authorities adopted the principle of reciprocity and blocked any spaniard in Brazilian airports. The thing had calm down, but Spain blocked some Brazilians early this year again. Brazil is not liking...Just to compare this foolishness doesn't happen in countries like the USA, or Canada, or Japan, or France, or Italy wich are far more developed than Spain!


Very true, it makes me sick to see this! Just disgraceful! :bash: What many people don't realize either is that there is quite a lot of racism in Spain. I've witnessed so much there over the years. There is no perfect society, every country has these kind of problems, sadly, but it's still very upsetting when u see it right in your face.hno:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I coud swear he was Hamilton!!!


:lol::lol::lol: I missed it first time around myself too!! :hammer: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

NYCboy said:


> *Edited by Taller, Better
> 
> Well, our little newbie troller from Spain... it turns out you have quite a few profiles on the go.
> Stay tuned for further action, and I wouldn't bother making any new profiles to post your photo as it only makes you look more foolish than you already are (if that is humanly possible). .*


Well done Taller, Better! :applause:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

You're really funny.

Don't forget your government is elected by you people, and now you are saying the money your government owns is not your responsibility?
This is ridiculous. In a democracy country, whoever elects the government and leader needs to take responsibility for what the government has done, understand????


Who bought the carrier groups/F22/GPS/Spaceship? 
Who invested the rail/highway/subway in your city?
All done by US private companies, right?

So if you people think it is not your money, then I hope your government can sell all these infrastructure and military system to other countries to pay the debt, deal or no deal?



Onn said:


> See that's where I break with you, their money is none of my responsibility. $20,000? That's not coming out of my pocket, it's coming out of theirs. I can pay $3,000 dollars, they each pay $3,000. How did we suddenly get $20,000 in "family money"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> You're really funny.
> 
> Don't forget your government is elected by you people, and now you are saying the money your government owns is not your responsibility?
> This is ridiculous. In a democracy country, whoever elects the government and leader needs to take responsibility for what the government has done, understand????
> ...


The government protects us, but they definitely don't hold all the power. A small central government, most Americans value that, that's what the Republican Party is about. Each state has its own set of powers. A state can be doing well even if the rest of the country is in a rescission or whatever. Texas for example is still doing well right now, even if many of the other states are not. Of course the government takes part of our money, but they take a flat rate. It's no different then it was last year, or the year before that.

Every state, ever county, and every city has a budget, just like the federal government does. They each collect taxes. You say transportation, right? Most roads are not owned by the federal government, they don't pay for them. Do you think the government in Washington paid for the new street in front of my house last year? No, that came out of my city's pocket. Or when they do work to the major road closest to my house? No, county money pays for that street (a county is a larger area then the city, a county includes a few cities in the area). We don't have national healthcare here, its private. So does Washington pay for my health insurance? No. The government in Washington actually does very little for me in my life, they take some of my money, but do you think I get any of it back? Very little. They deliver my mail, that's about it. I didn't even use the public education system, I went to private schools throughout my education, that don't get any government money at all. They’re private, self-funded through the students who go there. 

Just because the government in Washington is in debt doesn’t mean other parts of the country are. I'm sure military spending will be cut to help control the budget, but we don't live with any foreign countries that threaten us here. Mexico and Canada we have very good relations with. We don't need to protect ourselves from them. It's Al Qaeda that's the biggest threat.


----------



## Nanjing (Feb 7, 2009)

Brazil and India wll be major powers, Russia is already a major power. But only China will become a superpower.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nanjing said:


> Brazil and India wll be major powers, Russia is already a major power. But only China will become a superpower.


Do not understimate the willingness of Brazilian people and the disposal of Brazilian Government...


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

NYCboy said:


> *Edited by Taller, Better
> 
> Well, our little newbie troller from Spain... it turns out you have quite a few profiles on the go.
> Stay tuned for further action, and I wouldn't bother making any new profiles to post your photo as it only makes you look more foolish than you already are (if that is humanly possible). .*


Where are the photos?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Stop comparing your ***** size and bring more amazing pics, please.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Goyazny said:


> I was at Donguan last year. In DongCheng International Hotel.
> For people who have never heard about this city, this is 4 million city in Canton ( or Guandong). It's on a MegaCity Guandong line which is made by, practicaly, connected cities of HongKong-Shenzen-Donguan-Guangzhou-Foshan. I must say that this part of China is more impressive then Shanghai. It is bigger if anything.
> 10 years ago, Donguan was a willage. Literaly. You shoud see it now.
> But, point is that ecconomy which makes such a lot in a such short time...well...Rocks.
> ...


What is the product, I am quite interested.

Your logic may sound good that importing a lower cost product creates value to the economy. But lets say if the product is produced locally then money would support production, research and development, sales team, management and also local suppliers. 

I think if the product was produced locally then it would of created the same value to the economy or even more.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Btw, another chart many of you guys will probably save


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Btw, another chart many of you guys will probably save


Now, that's a lot o cement!


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice chart! notice how every year China has strong growth while the other emerging powers tiny growth or none at all. WOW


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Hell of a chart there z0rg! :cheers: China's bucket of cement is just _off the hook!!_


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

z0rg said:


> Btw, another chart many of you guys will probably save


it is not strange at all.
40% of global steel and 50%+ of world cement are comsumed by China

as we know, steel and cement are the main material of infrastructuress like roads,buildings ,airports,seaports and railways.

it means that maybe about 50% of new skyscapers,new railways,new expressways,new seaports were built in CHina during 2005-2008.


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Onn said:


> That's what scientific reports are claiming may have happened! Don't tell me I'm being silly, it seems like that could have caused an earthquake. I'm not saying an earthquake did not happen naturally, but the dam could have made the earthquake stronger. They said that area of China hasn't received a large scale earthquake like that on record. And maybe they did debate it in the Chinese government, but how would you ever know? They would never tell you! Here you watch every word congress says on TV and find there words on the internet.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/06/world/asia/06quake.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


if so,then why are you using this to discuss Chinese democracy?
there are earthquakes every year in my hometown,it's also in the earthquake-prone zone,but there are a lot of dams as well,do you want to be starved to death if you don't build them?
China doesn't have enough land to produce rice so we must produce rice not only in the plains but also in the paleaus.do you know that China use 7% of the world's cultivation-fit land to keep 20% of the world‘s people alive？
I don't think the government would spend money to build the damn dam if it is not a necessity,what else can you do if you have nearly 100 million people in one province?

Now do you think this dam-earthquake thing is really appropriate to mention？
Do you think it's the government that to blame？
and a suggestion for you,if you are interested in China,find more objective stuff about China and read them carefully. 
And if you are still believing those obsessions from CNN,then we don't talk anymore.

BTW,this is my last post for the time-wasting troll.I'm tired,you don't have to reply..


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ man i completely agree with you!! 
Go China, go!!


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ^^ man i completely agree with you!!
> Go China, go!!


So you’re asking China to build more dams on earthquake fault lines? Smart.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

With the Chinese 585 billion stimulus package for infrastructure development for the next 5 years there won't be enough space on that chart for Chinese cement usage.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

With a population over a billion, I ask myself how strong must be China's economy to bring all its population to a standard of life next to the Americans today...Will China reach this objective or it will fail just because its a task hard enough? Today Chinas is doing well, giving to a small part (compared to its billion) of its big cities' population some of the modern conforts we can find in Western Europe or in the US...but, what about the people who live in small towns and rural areas far from the main urban centers?...I think that, in a near future the crisis and the pressure will be unsustainable...


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel China will reach that goal to have all Chinese living the same quality of life as Americans do today but the real question is when, I'm thinking by 2050 sound right but there will always be millions of poor uneducated farmers for a long time. It will only get better for Chinese every year.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

Whiteeclipse said:


> *I feel China will reach that goal to have all Chinese living the same quality of life as Americans do today* but the real question is when, I'm thinking by 2050 sound right but there will always be millions of poor uneducated farmers for a long time. It will only get better for Chinese every year.


100% impossible. Land to people portion is way off. Food and water to people proportion are way off.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Growth in the BRIC countries is something wonderful for Canadians. As a country with an immense wealth in raw materials, my country has gone through a great upswing in prosperity due to trading supplies devoured by the BRIC. 

:colgate:


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Onn said:


> 100% impossible. Land to people portion is way off. Food and water to people proportion are way off.


Look at Japan for example, not much land but is quite developed. Technology will always improve the food supply and water supply could come from desalination.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

Whiteeclipse said:


> Look at Japan for example, not much land but is quite developed. Technology will always improve the food supply and water supply could come from desalination.


Japan doesn’t have 1.3 billion people. Only half of China is really usable for the kind of development their doing too. Half the country is mountainous, that's why they are having to build supertall skyscrapers in the largest cities. Food supply will probably improve because of technology, that is true. Desalination is expensive, but it's an option I suppose. Hey, I don’t like what has happened in US personally. Some of it anyway, it’s very wasteful. I hope for the world’s sake the Chinese people become well off, but not that well off. Not everyone in the USA is wasteful, yet many are.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Whiteeclipse said:


> With the Chinese 585 billion stimulus package for infrastructure development for the next 5 years there won't be enough space on that chart for Chinese cement usage.



well, the eventual investment will be surely >>> 5850 billion usd.


In the past several years, Chinese center government has "killed" hundreds of projects worth trillions of dollars ,just in order to "cool" the overheat economy.

For example, the PX project in Xiamen was "killed" for potential pollution. The project is worth 20 billion RMB(3 Billion USD)

Now, CHinese center government offers the "green signal" to local government's investment plans,so,those hundreds of "killed" projects will come back to life soon.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Onn said:


> 100% impossible. Land to people portion is way off. Food and water to people proportion are way off.


well, CHinese people life will eventually be more like Japanese today------cheap industry products,crowded city and small houses.

CHina can provide enough food and water to its poeple. Frankly speaking, although CHina has already biggest food production in the world, CHina has still lot of potential to increase its food production,because lots of CHina's farming-land has not been used to grow food or given up due to low price of food.

After all, CHina is so crowded that it can't provide its people houses as big as American, even china is completely industrialized .

Just have a look at Shanghai and Beijing today, you can imagine what china is like in future.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

In fact, today china has 3 worlds.

First world: 
Beijing,shanghai,Shenzhen and other tie 1 Megz cities. 
per nominal GDP > 10000 USD.
population:about 500-1000 million 


Second world: coastal rural area and Most chinese cities except the above "Chinese first world".
per nominal GDP: 3000-10000 USD.
Population: about 5000-6000 million

Third world: Rural CHina,except coastal rural area.
Population: about 7000 million
per nominal GDP: 500-3000 USD.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

BRIC NATIONS 
(The way it will most likely work out in the year 2100) 

China's dependency on foreign investment will lead to its decline; forcing it to go bankrupt and step out of the BRIC coalition. However, I do hope for its best. 

India with its rapid development(in just 60 years it has turned its empty vault(robbed by the British) into a moneymaking enterprise), large population, and democratic ideals will outstrip every other country in military(maybe with robots in keeping with their peaceful traditions), economic, and educational spectrum. 

Brazil will make a great headway and will rule the world with India in the economic domain. India will provide Brazil with its military expertise and protect its seas from "badass" pirates. haha 

Russia will lead the western world, however, given the multi-ethnicity situation in Russia, it won't have a peaceful journey.

And the good Ol' USA will like always rule the WORLD.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Skybean said:


> Wow. This picture is insane:


Shangai!:banana:

Shanghai!
How beautiful Skyline (although I prefer Hong Kong)
Shanghai is cool!
ITK ...:banana::banana::banana:


----------

